# Oneida bow rebuilds



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*Oneida Eagle Bows*









AN AUTHORIZED CPONEIDA EAGLE BOWS DEALER
For more information please go to www.oneidabows.net or email us at [email protected]
Thanks for looking


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*oneida bows*

ttt


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*oneida bows*

ttt


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*Authorized CPOneida Eagle Bows Dealer*
For more information please go to www.oneidabows.net or email us at www.oneidabows.net


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*Oneida Bows*








*
Authorized CPOneida Eagle Bows Dealer*
For info www.oneidabows.net or email  [email protected]

Oneida Bows is an Authorized CPOneida Eagle Bows Dealer. We are a full service professional shop. Working on Oneida Eagle Bows only. At Oneida Bows we have been servicing/rebuilding oneida bows for many years with hundreds of satisfied customers. Oneida Bows rebuilds will make your bow smoother/quieter. 
We will inspect and repair your oneida eagle bows, 
Timing System 
Rockers 
Cam/Module System 
Hinge and Limb Alignment 
Tune your bow 
New string B50,450+,452x 
Cost, 85.00 US plus Shipping 
Additional Charge for any other parts/cables. 

Oneida Bows has a large inventory of parts available for all oneida bows. Here is a picture of our latest purchase. If its for an oneida and you need it please contact us. From the Oneida H250 to the Oneida Falcon we have the parts.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

Oneida Bows said:


> *
> Authorized CPOneida Eagle Bows Dealer*
> For info www.oneidabows.net or email  [email protected]
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## kountryman7 (May 29, 2009)

how much for one complete bow


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*kountryman7*

The price varies depending on what the bow needs and what the customer wants done.
Pm sent.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*Oneida Bows*

Here is a link to our used bows section Kountryman7. http://www.oneidabows.net/forum/viewforum.php?f=7
Prices for a complete used bow start at around 175.00 and up.


----------



## Rambo Gizmo (Jun 8, 2009)

*bow rebuild*

Hello, I'm a new to archery and this forum. I'm interested in having my screaming bow rebuilt, however I can't seem to locate a manual or anything showing a breakdown- so I can talk about what needs fixing. On the top lever..there's a plastic v shaped piece that i believe needs replacing and the string is broken.....should i take the limbs off so that it's not stored under pressure? Thanks in advance. Sam


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*oneida screaming eagle*

We have an oneida forum at www.oneidabows.net for those interested in oneida bows. As for taking the pressure off your cables I would loosen the timing hub tensioning screw with the star washer. Then loosen the limb bolts two turns at a time removing the tension on the bow. The part you mention is the yoke saddle and we have them in stock.
We have parts for the screaming eagle available if you need anything else also. Here is a link to a manual that will cover what needs being done on your bow. http://www.oneidabows.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=335&start=0
We also have charts available for your bow here at http://www.oneidabows.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=305
If you need more info please contact us.


----------



## Egeberg (Jul 9, 2009)

*1st Oneida*

I had to sell my bow last year to get financially ready for our first child. I have always wanted to buy an Oneida Eagle.
Don't have a whole lot of money but am looking to spend around $300; and not to be to picky but would like to get into a used one that is newer than 2002. 

Any Ideas?

Thank you,


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*oneida*

Hello, we dont have any bows that fit your requirments at this time but will let you know if we see anything. We get trade ins all the time. We carry an inventory of bows new/used in stock at all times. PM sent.


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

Is that stealth conversion still available? Any LFM's? PIC's
Pro-Eagles?


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*
Authorized CPOneida Eagle Bows Dealer*
For info www.oneidabows.net or email 
[email protected]

Authorized CPOneida Eagle Bows Dealer
For info www.oneidabows.net or email 
[email protected]
Triple H nice to hear your all set. 
Here at www.oneidabows.net we are always available to help others 24/7 at our forum http://www.oneidabows.net/forum/ for those with questions.
At our charts/manuals section there 24/7.
Information and Help always free by Archers Helping Archers.


----------

